# What 3ds game do you recommend I should buy?



## milkyi (Mar 14, 2015)

I own-
Super Mario 3D World
ACNL
Persona Q
Mario Kart 7
Super Street Fighter
Nintendogs + cats
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Fantasy Life
Super Smash Bros
Pokemon Art Academy
Majoras Mask 3D
Rabbids Travel through time
Pokemon X
Pokemon AS
Legend of Zelda OOT
Legend Of Zelda ALBW

Reccomend anything to me besides Fire Emblem and Monster Hunter 4 because I don't see myself playing those games
Also is Bravely Defualt for the 3DS also a good game? I'm considering it.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> is Bravely Defualt for the 3DS also a good game? I'm considering it.




*Um

YES!
Get it now!*


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 14, 2015)

I've heard only good things about Bravely Default, so I'd definitely say get that, even tho I've never played it myself. 

Also I'd say if it's your thing, get some Pokemon games, X/Y or ORAS. Either are good. 

And other Zelda games, Ocarina of Time and A Link Between Worlds aswell. I'm just going off the fact that you have MM, you'd like those aswell. xD

Another series I'd suggest to you to get maybe is Professor Layton. Tho it's kinda a series you have to play games in order, starting way back from the DS games, but. I mean, if you like puzzle/mystery games, Professor Layton's great c:


----------



## milkyi (Mar 14, 2015)

RisingStar said:


> I've heard only good things about Bravely Default, so I'd definitely say get that, even tho I've never played it myself.
> 
> Also I'd say if it's your thing, get some Pokemon games, X/Y or ORAS. Either are good.
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention I had X and AS ^^'' andddd Link between worlds and OOT


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

You and I have a lot of the same games but I'll try to help you out.  I'm not sure what you're interested in but I've heard these games are good.  

Note: I don't own any of these games but I've heard mostly great things about them.

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call
Mario Golf World Tour
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Rune Factory 4
Bravely Default


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

Kid Icarus: Uprising is good and really funny. Be warned, though: although I never had a problem with the controls, I've heard that many people disliked them. (Actually I haven't tried the game on an XL... That might make is more clunky)


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 14, 2015)

mynooka said:


> You and I have a lot of the same games but I'll try to help you out.  I'm not sure what you're interested in but I've heard these games are good.
> 
> Note: I don't own any of these games but I've heard mostly great things about them.
> 
> ...



I agree with this list here too. DKCR is a pretty fun game for sure.
And FF: Theatrhythm? One of the best games I've ever played. Definitely more for fans of Final Fantasy, but. xD


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 14, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D is a fun game.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

Btw, I'm assuming you know this but if you have a Club Nintendo account and enough coins you can get a couple games for free!

https://club.nintendo.com/rewards.do


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 14, 2015)

Kid Icarus is supposed to be really good.  Bravely default is amazing but SUPER long.  I have yet to defeat it but it took my friend around 130 hours.  You have to be willing to dedicate yourself.  I would also suggest any Zelda game (of course Majora's mask just came out) and Rune factory 4.  It might be worth the trip to go to your local replay game store and see if they have anything worthwhile.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 15, 2015)

Another recommendation from _Rune Factory 4_ here! Just a warning, you might not find it stocked in physical shops. We ended up having to order it online...


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucykieran said:


> Kid Icarus is supposed to be really good.  Bravely default is amazing but SUPER long.  I have yet to defeat it but it took my friend around 130 hours.  You have to be willing to dedicate yourself.  I would also suggest any Zelda game (of course Majora's mask just came out) and Rune factory 4.  It might be worth the trip to go to your local replay game store and see if they have anything worthwhile.



I can dedicate myself to any game still 700+ on ACNL.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 15, 2015)

Bravely Default got boring after a few hours and the story is predictable.

I would recommend:
Etrian Odyssey 4 (Persona Q uses EO's gameplay)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Kirby: Triple Deluxe
Senran Kagura Burst (laggy but fun beat 'em up)
Tales of the Abyss
Kid Icarus: Uprising

And if you have eShop money/can get it, I'd also recommend Shovel Knight if you haven't played it on another platform yet.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah if you like the 2D Platformers Kirby Triple Deluxe is fun


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

If you like a challenge Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. I'd also reccomend Metal Gear Solid 3D and Mario Tennis. For those first two id highly recomend having a cricle pad pro though.


----------



## a potato (Mar 15, 2015)

Majora's Mask is pretty fun. So is Mario Tennis.


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 15, 2015)

Code Name: S.T.E.A.M.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 15, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I'd also recommend *Shovel Knight* if you haven't played it on another platform yet.



*This, best game in over a decade. It's really cheap for the content it has, and it even has free DLC coming!*


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

ultimate nes remix.  its fun twists on old nes games, and when you buy it you get a code for a free famicom theme for your 3ds.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Either of the two Zelda 3DS games!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> Either of the two Zelda 3DS games!



I have them UwU.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Kirby Triple Deluxe is awesome. x3


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 15, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> Either of the two Zelda 3DS games!


There's three, though? Do you mean the 3D upgrades or are you forgetting something?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah I think that Bravely Default is pretty bad. It gets extremely repetitive.

Kid Icarus Uprising is amazing though.


----------



## meriwether (Mar 16, 2015)

i think you should try harvest moon: a new beginning since no one else has mentioned it. it's a great game and harvest moon (er bokumono) is a classic series. also, the next game, called story of seasons, is coming out on the 31st, so i'd look out for that one!! 

also rune factory 4, and bravely default is good. i just haven't really gotten into it


----------



## milkyi (Mar 16, 2015)

meriwether said:


> i think you should try harvest moon: a new beginning since no one else has mentioned it. it's a great game and harvest moon (er bokumono) is a classic series. also, the next game, called story of seasons, is coming out on the 31st, so i'd look out for that one!!
> 
> also rune factory 4, and bravely default is good. i just haven't really gotten into it



I was thinking that no one mentioned Harvest Moon and I was wondering why UwU. I'm going to my local Gamestop today and I'll buy either Harvest Moon or Bravely Defualt. I'm gonna put a poll up to see which people recommend better


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Mar 16, 2015)

I think bravely default is a great game and definitely worth getting


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 16, 2015)

The only issue with Bravely Default is chapters 6 - 9. You'll see why once you get to chapter 7. That is where most people stop playing it but I promise you it is SO WORTH POWERING THROUGH THAT. Everything really comes together and the slog that is chapters 6 - 9 has a purpose, and it makes sense once the story culminates near the end.

If you love RPGs, its a must-have 3DS title. A sequel, Bravely Second, is also already in the works.


----------



## trea (Mar 16, 2015)

I was going to recommend pre-ordering the upcoming Story of Seasons.. that is the game I am most excited to immerse myself in - soon! It looks really adorable and a nice game for spring.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2015)

Uhh can someone close this for me? ^^; I bought bravely default.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Done.


----------

